# Explain me the Roles and Responsibilities for the following



## nandhu (Nov 26, 2011)

Especially in Dubai , what are all the roles and responsibilities of the following designation and their minimum and maximum salary at entry level.

Logistics Coordinator
Logistics Executive
Supply Chain Coordinator
Suppl Chain Executive
Operations Executive


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You can say "Hello"... "Marhaba"..."Excuse me"... "Please"... so somebody can think about spending sometime explaining this to you...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

All of those are the same thing more or less, the job description and salary will vary between industries and individual companies. Do your own research.


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

nandhu said:


> Especially in Dubai , what are all the roles and responsibilities of the following designation and their minimum and maximum salary at entry level.
> 
> Logistics Coordinator
> Logistics Executive
> ...


This sounds like an exam question, because I am not sure what you are asking.  Surely every salary package can be different with certain benefits (car/overtime/accommodation/insurances etc.). 

It would depend on the amount of responsibility you might have, the working hours you would put in and the location of the job, the amount of experience you have and unfortunately from what I understand in Dubai your salary depends on your 'background' as well (nationality, ethnicity, colour, whatever the right terminology is).

If you could specify your question and add some background information someone here might be able to help you.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

nandhu said:


> Especially in Dubai , what are all the roles and responsibilities of the following designation and their minimum and maximum salary at entry level.
> 
> Logistics Coordinator
> Logistics Executive
> ...


OP, a basic internet search would have yielded the answer. It all depends on who you are talking to and how the end-user interprets it. 

Technically, the roles are are different. However, most companies utilize the terms to describe the same things. As such, many assume that the Logistics and Supply Chain coordinator roles would be same and the executive roles are the same. 

The first thing you need to know is that Logistics is NOT the same as Supply Chain. I am from the viewpoint (as are many in the business sector) that logistics is a piece of the supply chain. 
The inquiry is broad based and I am not going to define the differences and similarities of them. You will have research this... Look into downstream and upstream and the relationships with vendors and also with customers... it will take some time.... Good Luck.

The Operations Executive appears to be oddly placed in this group as this role is clearly different from the others since Operations would be the ones utilizing the supply chain and dealing with logistics. This person would administer all the various operational lines/chains the company deals with. 

Hope you get your answer.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

What sort of business would this be in? Shipping, airfreight, warehousing?


----------

